# Bandsaw, Delta 28-245, lower guide bearing removal/install



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

After waiting for the right CL/auction deal for more than a year, I finally picked up a 14" mostly-iron bandsaw (Delta 28-245) and as a bonus a 6" jointer (old version of Jet jj-6csx); no extras, acceptable but not great condition. $350 total.

The BS bearings are frozen... the top one is no problem, but I can't figure out how to gracefully remove the lower one, without cutting. 
Or, once I get it off, how do I put the new one on in just the right spot along this shaft? Or press it on in place as the rod seems to be in this pic.









Help anyone? Thanks!
Steve El


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Wait nevermind, I figured it out. What I thought was a 1-part, uniform shaft was really two parts. For others who find this in the future.... remove the small screw on the one end, and the thing will come part. I had to touch the surrounding metal with my torch to bust the screw loose.

Thanks to those who looked anyway,


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I think you should clean the bearings first or put some oil on it. I don't know. Are your bearings OD 1 3/16" x ID: 3/8" x 3/8" Thick ?


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

They're these. The top bearing matches, so for twenty bucks you can order a pair of new sealed bearings, and still have eight others to play with on projects. I'm happy, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

If you want the best bearings for your Delta order them from Iturra design and request their catalog. You will be amazed at the info in the catalog and the parts they sell. They don't have a website but if you call them @ (904) 642-2802 they will take care of you. Most of the time you will speak to Lou Iturra, a real gentleman and very into Delta 14's. He also manufactures Delta replacement parts that are better than original.


----------

